# A Night of 7 Bridges



## Sanctuary (Jul 31, 2012)

There'll be a night of audio and visual mayhem at the Brixton Jamm on the 11th August 2012! If you like Dub, Afrobeat, Gyspsy, HipHop, Electro or Jungle then get your tickets here:

http://www.fatsoma.com/tickets/a-night-of-7-bridges/jamm/london/e68608
or
http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user/?region=gb_london&query=detail&event=522978

Stef


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

*Moved to the correct forum


----------

